# HDMI cables......Best place to purchase them?



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I need some. I am not sure about length yet, but I was planning on getting as long as possible or atleast up to 5M(16ft) to insure i do not come up short.

So where is the best bang for the buck cables out there? I will need atleast 3 of them.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

The only place to buy them is monoprice.com you won't believe their prices. I've bought most all our cables we use in commercial and home theatre through them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I second monoprice but not the ones that have the techflex look to them, they are to stiff, I hated those ones but found some nice other ones on their site.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Either monoprice or see if there is a local mom and pop store that sells em.

I bought some generic 6 ft HDMI cables (two) and the pair cost me like 30 bucks after tax.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Either monoprice or see if there is a local mom and pop store that sells em.

I bought some generic 6 ft HDMI cables (two) from a local place and the pair cost me like 30 bucks after tax.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

monoprice and partsexpress


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I just bought a pair on ebay for like 15 bucks for 2x 6ft HDMI cables. Hooked up my HD dish and it looks great. cant imagine a cable 10x more expensive making any difference


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

bluejeanscable.com

Good quality and cheap prices, on clearance right now also.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

monoprice..


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

monoprice x10

just ordered from them a last week, super fast shipping, easy to buy from and great prices.....plus you can pay with paypal


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

yup, monoprice. I just received my 2nd order from them, and have been running 2 of their HDMI cables for a while now with no problems. I just bought two-arm LCD mounts for my computer monitors. Stupid cheap compared to other places.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

monoprice ftw!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Parts-Express.com - Speakers, Speaker Building, Home Audio and Video, Pro Audio, Electronic Parts & Accessories

they have some good looking cables for like $20 and you can get real long ones for cheap if you need it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont know how that double posted, i only clicked that button once. lol.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Monoprice........ORRRRRR NewEgg.com

Both are good sites.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Monoprice. I got all 4 of my HDMI cables, including shipping, for less than $20.


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> bluejeanscable.com
> 
> Good quality and cheap prices, on clearance right now also.


Yup, agree 100% - just got mine from there. Quality built and paid an excellent price for the length I needed!


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

MONO PRICE!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> bluejeanscable.com
> 
> Good quality and cheap prices, on clearance right now also.


Agreed. Not all cables are built to equal tolerances and specs, and Blue Jeans sells a high quality cable at excellent prices.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I actually picked up some from monoprice and Sam's Club.......16' for $11....they were being canceled out...I bought the last 2 packs that they had.


----------



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just received my first package full of goodies from Monoprice today, I'm definitely going to be doing all my wiring purchase there from now on.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I've ordered quite a few cables from both Blue Jeans and Monoprice, and you can't go wrong with either places.


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

monoprice ftw. Got my RCAs there too.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

which hdmi cables are best... or does it matter


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

jaejw1 said:


> which hdmi cables are best... or does it matter


I will make it easy for you...

HDMI Cable


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

ok that still doesnt explain why some hdmi cables cost 10 x more than others... does the price justify the outcome?????


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jaejw1 said:


> ok that still doesnt explain why some hdmi cables cost 10 x more than others... does the price justify the outcome?????


search reveals ...

Hdmi: CNET Says Cheap HDMI Cables Just As Good As Pricey Ones

CNET Quick Guide: HDMI and HDMI cables: What HDMI cable should I buy? - CNET Reviews

Absolutely not--those cables are a rip-off. You should never pay more than $10 for a standard six-foot HDMI cable. And despite what salesmen and manufacturers might tell you, there's no meaningful difference between the $10 cable and the $50 cable. Unless you see something obvious, such as dropouts or a flashing screen, the digital information transmitted by both cables is exactly the same--no cable can make the picture any better or any worse. We've used cables from many different companies in the past--such as Belkin, Accell, Monoprice, Monster, and SimplayHD--and have not run into any consistent issues with any brand of cable. With working cables and solid connections, we've seen no dropouts and "sparklies"--just consistent, dependable, high-quality audio and video. It's that simple.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

cool.. now i know where to get my next buys... after i upgrade to a hdmi ready rcvr... will need to buy 2 for the cable and one more for the bluray

thanks..


----------



## SeaNile (Mar 7, 2009)

bluejeanscable is a good place

--JK


----------



## SeaNile (Mar 7, 2009)

bluejeanscable is a good place

--JK


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a 30' section from parts express for around $25. As far as the quality, with digital it's real easy - it's a "1" or a "0". It's either there, or it isn't. There is no minor signal degradation to worry about.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

Another + for Monoprice for great prices, quality and service. I've bought several short runs, a 50ft. HDMI for the projector and a switcher. Received in four days.


----------



## 02VetZ06 (Apr 6, 2009)

Search Amazon lots of vendors competing for lowest prices. I picked up all my cables for less than 10.00 each some shipped free.


----------



## Antics (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow so I looked up Monoprice and they're located in my very own city. Looks like I HAVE to do business with them now lol


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Newegg has great prices on HDMI cables too, that's where I've gotten all of mine.


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

+1 for newegg.com. great prices on HDMI cables as well. 

but monoprice is another great place (especially for RCA's!)


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried knukonceptz HDMI cables?
Amp Installation Kits, HDMI Cables


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

socal28 said:


> Has anyone tried knukonceptz HDMI cables?
> Amp Installation Kits, HDMI Cables


seems a bit pricey. their 3ft cable goes for $25. monoprice and newegg sell 10-15ft cables for under $10


----------



## Believe78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wherever you go, get quality cables if you you have a good HD tv. It makes a huge difference, alot of people will buy the cheapest one they can find..... countless times I've shown up with a set of monster cables and demonstrated the difference, it's night and day.
(I'm not saying monster is the best, it's just what I have at the time.)


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

Believe78 said:


> Wherever you go, get quality cables if you you have a good HD tv. It makes a huge difference, alot of people will buy the cheapest one they can find..... countless times I've shown up with a set of monster cables and demonstrated the difference, it's night and day.
> (I'm not saying monster is the best, it's just what I have at the time.)


this is incorrect. an expensive HDMI cable will make NO difference in the quality of your picture OR sound because it uses a digital signal


----------



## Believe78 (Apr 24, 2009)

A poorly constructed cable can seriously degrade video quality. Used with a digital connection, a bad cable can mangle pixel data, resulting in a speckled image; with an analog link, it can distort the signal, resulting in faded colors or blurred details. 

Just because you hook anything up "DIGITALLY" doesn't always mean you're getting the BEST picture and sound.

I can only base this on my actual experience selling and servicing home audio. On my TV-Samsung LN46A750, Blu-Ray, and satellite I see a noticable difference between the cable Direct TV supplied and the one I bought.


----------



## InterHat (May 12, 2008)

Believe78 said:


> A poorly constructed cable can seriously degrade video quality. Used with a digital connection, a bad cable can mangle pixel data, resulting in a speckled image; with an analog link, it can distort the signal, resulting in faded colors or blurred details.
> 
> Just because you hook anything up "DIGITALLY" doesn't always mean you're getting the BEST picture and sound.
> 
> I can only base this on my actual experience selling and servicing home audio. On my TV-Samsung LN46A750, Blu-Ray, and satellite I see a noticable difference between the cable Direct TV supplied and the one I bought.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but this is impossible over a short run unless something is broken/malfunctioning or you're making things up to justify your purchase.


----------



## Believe78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes it is possible that every cable I have replaced has been damaged. I do agree that in MOST applications you won't notice a difference. As far as a good place to purchase. Monoprice has good cables at a fair price.


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

monoprice for sure thats the only place i use for cables. I walked in ultimate electronics. and bought a 30 dollar cable just so i could use my tv until my 6 dollar one came in the mail.the guy tried to sell me a 70 dollar cable i had to laugh out loud a little before i walked off. It came i wrapped up the ultimate cable and took it back for a refund .


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Mono price. They also have the cheapest LCD/Plasma mounts. Most stores don't make much money on TVs; they make it on accessories like HDMI cables and mounts.


----------



## stu_n (Apr 1, 2009)

another + for Bluejeans, and Monoprice also try Accessories4less if you like big name cables at a closeout price


----------



## demoe (May 26, 2009)

got mine from Amazon for $5.

found some others using Craigslist, there always seems to be someone who imported 1000s of them and reselling them for $10 on CL


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

I bought mine on buy.com from some company called Penguin. After alittle research, i found that company mostly specializes in video games accessories. Anyways, they were only 9 bucks for 3 6 foot cables with free shipping. I bought 6 of them just in case. They're 1.3b so it's suppose to be the newest technology. I hooked it up to my Sony Blu-ray player and couldn't tell a difference between those cables and my Monster Cable one.


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

I second knukonceptz.com -- immediate shipping, very high quality. I don't mind paying a little more for good quality.


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Buy.com has a 3 pack of Dual Color High Quality HDMI cables for 13.99 plus free shipping

http://www.buy.com/prod/3-pack-6ft-...loc/108/211162251.html?adid=17653&dcaid=17653

Product Summary
Manufacturer: Penguin United
Mfg Part#: 429PUIB
UPC: 00837654465103
Buy.com Sku: 211162251
Item#: G27CHH
Buy.com Sales Rank: 6268
See more in Audio & Video Cables & Adapters


6 Feet of cable with copper and Mylar internal shielding, Nylon Mash External Shielding and gold tips provide high-quality audio and video output. Supports all HDMI devices. Latest version 1.3b standard, supports ALL HDTV formats (1080p, 1080i, 720p & 480p) & resolutions up to 1600p with vivid 24-bit color depth for crystal clear picture & vibrant natural colors.

Features
100% Certified with HDMI standards by HDMI Licensing LLC
Latest version 1.3b standard for 340 MHz (10.2 Gbit/s) bandwidth.
Supports 1080p HDTV(future proof up to 1600p)
Supports all HDMI devices such as Digital Satellite, Blu-Ray


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> I just bought a pair on ebay for like 15 bucks for 2x 6ft HDMI cables. Hooked up my HD dish and it looks great. cant imagine a cable 10x more expensive making any difference





fredridge said:


> monoprice x10
> 
> just ordered from them a last week, super fast shipping, easy to buy from and great prices.....plus you can pay with paypal





a$$hole said:


> search reveals ...
> 
> Hdmi: CNET Says Cheap HDMI Cables Just As Good As Pricey Ones
> 
> ...





toomtoomvroom said:


> Buy.com has a 3 pack of Dual Color High Quality HDMI cables for 13.99 plus free shipping
> 
> 3-Pack Dual Color High-Quality HDMI Cables - 6 Ft - PVC Nylon Mashed - 429PUIB - Buy.com
> 
> ...


X2 X3 X4 & X10 on the ^^^^

HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more! 
Like this last quote you will want somthing 1.3B 
The only reson to get a "real highend" HDMI is if you have the gear to match..
Pioneer Elite SC-09/SC-07/ Ultra Highend Blu-Ray
that way you can see the 20+ gigs of data every second..
if you dont have the super sick highend gear almost any HDMI will work you will never see a difrence..

NOTE: the cheaper the cable - it maynot fit in the HDMI port asgood as some of the others.. Good luck..


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Monoprice has never let me down. Good support too for any problems that may come up down the road has been my experience.


----------

